# Ostsee Fliegenrute



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich neu in diesem Forum bin, stelle ich mich auch einmal kurz vor. Ich heiße Fabian Seidl, 25 Jahre jung und derzeit Student.

Vor kurzem bin ich mit dem Mefo - angeln angefangen und habe mir ein Spinnruten Set zugelegt. Ich bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Jedoch fasziniert mich das FliFi.

Ich möchte 150 - 200 € ausgeben und hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wonach ich mich richten muss. In dem Angelschrank von meinem "Schwiegeropa" habe ich eine alte Mitchell gefunden, die mich eigentlich erst so richtig hippelig darauf gemacht hat.

Über jeden Vorschlag bin ich sehr dankbar.

Mfg Fabian


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

auf mefo sollte es eine #7/8er (=AFTMA Klasse) rute in 9' (9 fuß) länge sein. vielleicht hättest du deine frage ins mefo forum posten sollen, da gucken die spezis öfter vorbei, als hier. kannst ja einen mod fragen, ob er es für dich verschiebt


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

danke schon einmal fuer den tip. wie gesagt bin neu hier im forum und bissl überfordert 

aber dann habe ich ja schonmal einen hinweis


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*



kaizr schrieb:


> danke schon einmal fuer den tip. wie gesagt bin neu hier im forum und bissl überfordert
> 
> aber dann habe ich ja schonmal einen hinweis


 hallo 
es gibt zurzeit von scierra fliegenruten die sehr günstig sind 
lg andre


----------



## stefan08 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Wie xfishbonex schon sagt es gibt geile günstige ruten von
scierra für die küste die ich mir auch bald zulegen werde ne andre|supergri kannst du mir mal die genau bezeichnung von deiner rute schicken ???? diggerle und in zwei wochen gehts los denk dran den machen wir die wanne mal leer #::vik:


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

vielen Dank schonmal.

Wie heißt die Rute denn genau? Und wo kann ich sie am günstigsten ergattern.

Wenn wir schon dabei sein, welche Watjacken würdet ihr empfehlen? So bis 100 €

mfg Fabian


----------



## Maifliege (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Hallo Fabian,

ich habe eine Scierra Ferox #8 in 9 Fuss. Werfe damit die empfohlenen 17gr. als Schusskopf mit ~8m Länge und bin begeistert.

TL
Matthias


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Danke für den Vorschlag, aber die ist auch schon ziemlich tuer fuer den Einstieg.

Was haltet ihr hiervon? Hat Andre vorgeschlagen. Ich hoffe ich hab die richtige verlinkt.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ASINGLEHANDRODS&cName=Fliegenruten-1HandRuten

Nur noch die Frage der Rolle und welche Schnur.


----------



## bamse34 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Moin Moin!
Beim gleichen Anbieter gibt es ein Set von Scierra für ca 200€ da ist alles bis auf Fliegen dabei.Das halte ich als Einsteigerset für sehr gut. Rolle Schnur und Rute passen da zusammen .Und billiger bekommst du es einzeln gekauft und in der Qualität schwer zusammengestellt.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Du meinst sicher diese hier oder?
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...INGLEHAND270m288m&cName=FLIEGENFISCHEN-Combos


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

ich ahbe auch noch ein schönes set gefunden, welches ich mir auch selbst zulegen werde:

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/ruten-rollen-kombos/guideline-explorer-set-2.html


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Das ist auf jedenfall vom Preis her bezahlbar. Und wie viele schon sagen, früher oder später kauft man eh mehr. Nur da ich derzeit überhaupt nicht kalkulieren kann wie oft ich fahren werde, ist sowas vom Preis her Top.

Kann noch jemand etwas zu diesem Angebot sagen? Bzw. zu dem Hersteller und der Verarbeitung?


----------



## skally (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Moin, fische mit den Sweep Kombo Kit 8# in der Ostsee auf meerforelle.
Die Rute ist einfach sehr gut für den Preis. Die läd sich sauber auf gibt die "kraft" ebenso sauber an die Schnur weiter. Sie ist schön leicht und hat eine sehr gute verarbeitung. Man sieht zwar nach mehrmaligen fischen das der kork nicht die beste Qualität hat. Aber zum angeln/und nasswerden des korks reicht es allemal.

Die rolle ist auch sehr okay. Was mich nur ein wenig stört das sie matt schwarz lackiert ist. Bei mir kommen durch kleine kratzer der dunkelgraue guss entgegen. Relativ leicht ist sie auch im vergleich zur xdp 7/9 rolle die ich auch noch benutze.

Was mich nur am meisten stört is mit das wichtigste an der kombo die schnur. Sie passt perfekt auf das set ohne frage. Aber sie hat das problem bei kalten tagen / winter. Sehr steif zu werden. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

MFG Pascal


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Ja war ne super Hilfe.
Kennst du denn vll noch ein Einsteigerset das gerade für doe kommenden Monateg geeignet ist?

Andre hat mir auch was gutes vorgeschlagen,

Rute scierra matuka kosten Round about schon 160-170

und dann halt ne Rolle aus Flugzeugalu für cirka 100

dann schnur nochmal 30.

aber das ist für nen Studi ne Menge Holz. Also n Komplettpaket für 200 € und Maximal 250 € mit für den Preis bester Qualität würde ich zahlen.


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Ich habe hier noch einmal ein Set gefunden, dass mir günstig erscheint.

Hersteller Ron Thompson:
http://cgi.ebay.de/-Ron-Thomson--3-...-9'3#-7/8_W0QQitemZ350138023187QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stefan08 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Auch nicht schlecht das set#6


----------



## stefan08 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

diese rute ist bisschen teurer aber habe mir sagen lassen das die rute für das geld echt super sein soll
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scierra-HM3-9-2-75-m-8-4-teilig-NEU_W0QQitemZ370224100902QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item5633137626&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1229%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


http://www.khdfishing.de/index-sec.html
das set von vision geht auch 
(Attack Outfits)


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

habe mir ein set von shakespear bestellt.

rute um die 100 rolle um die 60 und schlagschnur um die 60

alles zusammen für 120 € (sonderpreis)

wenn ich alles da habe, werd ich das mal online stellen. ich koennte dann auch fuer andere die interesse haben das set noch einmal besorgen.


----------



## Tewi (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> es gibt zurzeit von scierra fliegenruten die sehr günstig sind
> lg andre




hi andre, wo gibt es die denn zu kaufen? hab nix weiter gefunden im net!#c


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*



Tewi schrieb:


> hi andre, wo gibt es die denn zu kaufen? hab nix weiter gefunden im net!#c


 hallo 
bei vögler im hamburg


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

@stefan08

Die HM3 ist ne sehr schöne Rute. Wenn ich nicht schon eine Rute in der Klasse hätte, würde ich mir diese holen.


----------



## kaizr (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

die Matuka ist derzeit auch günstig, die hatte andre mir empfohlen. aber wie gesagt am WE bin ich schlauer, da kann ich das angebot das mir unterbreitet worden ist noch einmal hier vorstellen.


----------



## stefan08 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

(@Bellyboater
Die HM3 ist ne sehr schöne Rute. Wenn ich nicht schon eine Rute in der Klasse hätte, würde ich mir diese holen. )

welche fischt du denn? und ist hm3 eine schnelle rute oder mittel? was für eine rolle und was für eine schnur würdest du mir empfehlen? welchen schusskopf ?mfg:vik:


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Ich fische eine Guideline lpxe RS #7, die alte Version. Als Rolle hab ich eine Vision Koma. Die bekommst du für schmales Geld in England.

Auf der HM3 hab ich eine Scierra HMT #8 geworfen und empfand das als ziemlich passend. Die Rute würde ich als mittelschnell bis schnell bezeichnen.


----------



## stefan08 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Geil ich bin so heiß drauf mit der fliegenpeitsche in der ostsee zu stehen kann es kaum erwarten möchte nur kein fehlkauf machen :c


----------



## stefan08 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

nur was ich komisch finde das die HM3 159 euro bei ebay kostet und 4teile hat und die anderen HM3ruten 3teile haben und von 250-300euro kosten #q |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## kaizr (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

das gibt ne richtig lustige erklärung zum fliegenfischen. denn ich habe das gefühl, je mehr ich darüber lese und dann auch erfahre, verstehe ich immer weniger 

ich habe jetzt einem vertraut der mir schon mehrere artikel verkauft hat und wenn die rute ******** ist, haue ich sie ihm um die ohren und ihr seid dann zeitversetzt live auf youtube dabei


----------



## Tewi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*



stefan08 schrieb:


> nur was ich komisch finde das die HM3 159 euro bei ebay kostet und 4teile hat und die anderen HM3ruten 3teile haben und von 250-300euro kosten #q |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt!!!#c
jemand eine ereklärung?

suche übrigens noch ne 5/6# rute, jemand was gutes im angebot?;+


----------



## henningcl (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Hi
suchste was schnelles oder eher medium?

grüsse




Tewi schrieb:


> das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt!!!#c
> jemand eine ereklärung?
> 
> suche übrigens noch ne 5/6# rute, jemand was gutes im angebot?;+


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Geil ich bin so heiß drauf mit der fliegenpeitsche in der ostsee zu stehen kann es kaum erwarten möchte nur kein fehlkauf machen :c


immer cool bleiben :vik:in 1,5wochen gehts weiter 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

leute leute 
bleibt locker ihr müsst ja nicht heute gleich ne rute haben :qsondern in 1,5 wochen erst :vik:lg andre


----------



## steven23883 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

@stefan08

Ey steifi bleib mal locker dreh mal nicht gleich wieder durch nur weil du gerade mal wieder bock auf irgendwas hast... überleg es dir genau bevor das wieder nur im keller steht.... denke nur an das bellyboat und an die diversen ruten...


----------



## stefan08 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Klar Muss Er haben:q ein angler ist halt bisschen durchgeknallt ist halt ein teures Hobby aber egal andere lassen sich für fast 1000euro zu hacken ne mein diggerle? und andere kaufen sich halt ne Fliegenpeitsche jeder wie er mag#6 und das Belly kommt noch zum einsatz :vik:das war nur weil mein Führerschein bisschen beim Verkehrsamt pause machte:q und jezt bin ich wieder voll fahrbereit |stolz:


----------



## stefan08 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

ich muss auch nicht gleich ne Fliegenpeitsche haben :q ich habe ja noch zeit bei meiner auswahl andre#6 und wenn nicht in 1,5 wochen gehe ich halt so wie immer fischen habe ja immer zwei ruten dabei spin und spiro andre was ist mit freitag bist du heiß auf meefos ? oder willst du noch 1,5 wochen warten? mfg


----------



## kaizr (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

Ich kann Ihn verstehen. Ich habe auch keinen Bock mehr zu warte. Denn ich möchte waten. Aber leider bleibt es auch mir noch untersagt dieses Wochenende zu starten, da meine Fliegenpeitsche erst am Wochenende eintrifft. 

Und dann muss ich ja noch das Problem mit den Klamotten lösen. Ich werde kommende Woche zu Moritz nach Kaltenkirchen fahren. Wenn noch jmd was einkaufen muss und ausm hohen Norden kommt, kann ich gerne jemanden aufsammeln.

mfg fabian


----------



## steven23883 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*



stefan08 schrieb:


> Klar Muss Er haben:q ein angler ist halt bisschen durchgeknallt ist halt ein teures Hobby aber egal andere lassen sich für fast 1000euro zu hacken ne mein diggerle? und andere kaufen sich halt ne Fliegenpeitsche jeder wie er mag#6 und das Belly kommt noch zum einsatz :vik:das war nur weil mein Führerschein bisschen beim Verkehrsamt pause machte:q und jezt bin ich wieder voll fahrbereit |stolz:


 

Hör doch auf das glaubt dir sowieso keiner :q


----------



## kaizr (1. August 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,

endlich habe ich "Sie".

Nächste Woche gehört die Ostsee mir. :vik:


----------



## stefan08 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Ostsee Fliegenrute*

So habe mir jezt eine Fliegenrute andrehen lassen :m
Rute Scierra Sweep 9 feet Wf 7 4teilig 
Rolle Scierra Sweep 7/8 (Alu)
Schnur Scierra Avalanche Wf 7 Keule
Komplett 200euro das ist voll ok #6
und ich war Freitag und Samstag los und habe meinen ersten Dorsch 30cm gefangen das ist einfach nur geil mit der Fliegenrute :vik:jezt bin ich richtig heiß :k


----------

